# Sadolin Ultra vs Sadolin Classic vs Sikkens Filter 7 Plus



## RogerM (2 Nov 2017)

A previous test set up in 2012 compared Osmo UV Oil and Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 Plus on Iroko, and it was not long before Sikkens showed its class. But would that be the same on other species of wood? And how would it compare with Sadolin? That's what this new test is set up to establish. 

This time I've used separate test pieces for each timber and finish, and each piece of wood for each species comes from the same plank. 







Column 1 is Iroko
Column 2 is English Oak
Column 3 is Sapele
Column 4 is treated softwood

Row 1 (Top) is Sadolin Ultra (Walnut). One coat of Sadolin clear base coat with 2 coats of top coat
Row 2 is Sadolin Classic (Walnut) 2 coats
Row 3 is Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 Plus (Walnut). One coat of Cetol HLS (Light Oak), with 2 coats of Cetol Filter 7 Plus (Walnut)
Row 4 is Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 Plus (Pale Oak). One coat of Cetol HLS (Light Oak), with 2 coats of Cetol Filter 7 Plus (Light Oak )
Row 5 (Bottom) is bare wood with no finish.

All finishes were applied onto dry wood with a brush in accordance with manufacturers instructions. All edges have been rounded over.

It'll be interesting to see which brand comes out on top, and also whether the more pigmented Sikkens Walnut is more durable than the Pale Oak equivalent from the same manufacturer. 

The whole artistic creation will be placed upright facing south in full sun, and as before, I'll update every 6 months, or when I remember, or when asked!


----------



## deema (2 Nov 2017)

Brilliant, I found your last post most informative, thank you.


----------



## yetloh (4 Nov 2017)

Very interesting, Roger. Thank you for doing this, while personal opinions and experience are always valuable, it is this sort of practical comparative testing that is by far the most useful but not odten carried out, not least because tins of finish aren't cheap. I will be particularly interested in the comparison between the heavily and less pigmented finishes because my personal instinct is always to choose a clear finish for the most natural look.

Jim


----------



## Owen012 (2 Feb 2019)

Hi, just wondered if we had any updates regarding this test.


----------



## RogerM (2 Feb 2019)

Currently on a hiking holiday on Gran Canaria, but will post a photo report on my return.


----------



## RogerM (8 Feb 2019)

Here is an update on the Sadolin or Sikkens test pieces.











After 15 months the only ones showing visible signs of degradation are the Iroko and English Oak with Sadolin classic (Walnut). The Sadolin Classic on the Sapele and Treated Softwood is fine, as are the other finishes. I wouldn't expect much degradation after just one summer. Let's see what another one does!


----------



## MikeG. (8 Feb 2019)

It shows how quickly the original colour fades, though, even if they are all holding up reasonably well.


----------



## RogerM (6 Aug 2019)

This test has been running for 21 months now, and we're well into the second summer. As expected, mixed results so far.

The Sadolin Ultra, and both Sikkens finishes (walnut and light oak) are holding up well on all timbers. That's rows 1, 3 and 4, with row 5 being bare uncoated timber. 






The Sadolin Classic (walnut) is however, already showing signs of deterioration on the iroko (column 1) and English oak (column 2), although still holding up well on the Sapele (column 3) and treated softwood (column 4). I didn't degrease any of the woods with meths before painting, so I'm wondering whether that has had any influence. This next photos shows the iroko (left) and oak (right) treated with Sadolin Classic.






Let's see what damage another summer inflicts on it.


----------



## gregmcateer (6 Aug 2019)

This is really good. Thanks for taking the trouble. Could I ask: were they out in rain as well, or only sunshine?
TIA
Greg


----------



## RogerM (7 Aug 2019)

They are completely out in the open facing due south in an unshaded position, so open to everything nature can throw at them.


----------



## RogerM (20 Jul 2020)

Nearly 12 months on, so time for another update. 






The top row, Sadolin Ultra, is wearing well, although there are slight signs of deterioration on the English Oak (second column).

The second row, Sadolin Classic, is showing signs of deterioration on all woods.

The third row, Sikkens Filter 7 Plus (Walnut), is holding up well apart from on the English Oak (second column) where it is showing clear signs of deterioration.

The fourth row, Sikkens Filter 7 Plus (Light Oak) is also wearing well, although there are slight signs of deterioration on the Sapele (Column 3). I treated a sapele postbox at the same time as this and that is also showing signs of deterioration so I will paint it again this summer. 

The bottom row is natural wood included as a "control". We are now 2 yrs and 9 months in so would expect some sort of deterioration in that time, as the test is south facing in full sun, and with a salty atmosphere as this is a coastal position. 

So far the clear loser here is the Sadolin Classic (row 2). There would appear to be little to choose so far between the Sadolin Ultra and the two shades of Sikkens. Possibly the Sikkens Walnut is faring slightly less well than the Sikkens Light Oak, which was contrary to expectations, but it is still early days. Let's see what another year brings.


----------



## gregmcateer (21 Jul 2020)

This is really helpful, Roger, thanks for bothering.


----------



## kinverkid (20 May 2021)

Just found this. I was looking to find a suitable finish on a Murphy bar in I'm making in reclaimed sapele. This has been really helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Lefley (21 May 2021)

.


----------



## Lefley (21 May 2021)

RogerM said:


> Nearly 12 months on, so time for another update.
> 
> View attachment 89264
> 
> ...


How about an update


----------



## af999 (21 May 2021)

Out of interest, what was the softwood treated with? It seems to have held up reasonably well.


----------



## Ludovic (12 Mar 2022)

Hi Roger, thanks for your efforts, this is really useful.

Would you mind doing another update? (IF the experiment is still ongoing...)

BTW I was told that Sikkens Cetol HLS, Cetol Novatech and Cetol Filter 7 Plus are not suitable for a wooden deck. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Jones (12 Mar 2022)

Many finishes are not ok to be walked on such as a deck so choose a deck specific finish. Nowadays finishes are often eroding, meaning that the top layer is naturally washed off leaving a good looking finish till it all goes ,though hopefully you'll have recoated before that happens. The advantage is that as the film erodes it exposes fresh stain so you can recoat without sanding to key it. But in a trafficked area these stains don't last well .


----------



## TRITON (13 Mar 2022)

I know its a very informative test you're running, but isn't it usual to recoat it about once a year ?.


----------



## Jones (13 Mar 2022)

="TRITON, post: 1561608, member: 20607"]
I know its a very informative test you're running, but isn't it usual to recoat it about once a year ?.
[/QUOTE]
Modern finishes often have a 5 year plus recoat schedule, some like Sikkens novatech 8 years. If it's very exposed it may shorten the time as it erodes faster


----------

